
The Suburbs Are Coming to a City Near You - oftenwrong
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/18/opinion/sunday/the-suburbs-cities.html
======
yhoneycomb
TLDR: the upper middle class is moving from the suburbs to the city, so real
estate developers are catering to them by offering more amenities.

The article then delves into the specifics of what these amenities are. I
don’t see the point, honestly.

